# generating business



## I can do it (Jun 20, 2008)

I recently started my own business. We went and got a nice chip truck, chipper and stocked it with all the goodies. We registered as a LLC, got 2 million in insurance, workers comp.

I went in for some yellow page adds, one book comes out in July, and two other books in January. I signed up with a premium package with the online yellow pages including the search engine advertising. I had some door hangers printed up for obvious work that we see in neighborhood. I hired on a salesman to go out and find work. We just ordered yard signs but you need to work to put out a sign.

I just made a deal to adopt a large tree in Valley Forge park, where we will provide free prunning, health care, and cables for the life of the tree. I am hoping to get the papers out when we go to prune the tree and maybe even a news crew. My dad cabled this tree 30 yrs ago and I thought it would be neat if took it over. I thought we could raise the awareness of the need for volunteer tree work in the park and introduce ourselves to community as responsible caring tree service.

What am I missing? Anyone have any ideas to generate new customers?

It's hard playing the waiting the game when you know your going to have bills coming in soon.


----------



## Industry (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you Attend any Social clubs? How about some shirts with your company name/logo on it?


----------



## ASD (Jun 20, 2008)

Craig's list but you will get alot of shoppers


----------



## I can do it (Jun 21, 2008)

I do have knitted golf shirts witht the company name and logo on them for sales and I have my t shirts on order. I was thinking of putting something up on craigslist, wasn't sure how many people look there for tree work.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jun 23, 2008)

I can do it said:


> I do have knitted golf shirts witht the company name and logo on them for sales and I have my t shirts on order. I was thinking of putting something up on craigslist, wasn't sure how many people look there for tree work.



I have gotten a job here and then from it. 

Like ASD said a lot of shoppers, hard to land something on it on the flip side its free to post. 

I know there are plenty of guys who have done great with it. 

I think it also depends how many other _____ and _____ with a pickup truck advertis. on it too...


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 26, 2008)

I can do it said:


> I just made a deal to adopt a large tree in Valley Forge park, where we will provide free prunning, health care, and cables for the life of the tree.



not to be snide..... but if you really wanted to make a difference you could take care of as many trees as you could instead of just one. i have about 30 trees that i care for in the parks here. and the only person who knows about it is me and the park superintendant


----------



## southsoundtree (Sep 22, 2008)

ASD said:


> Craig's list but you will get alot of shoppers



To reduce the people wanting the cheapest price only, be sure to market yourself as a professional. Take time to write and rewrite your ads. Get others to proof read and make suggestions. The ad space if free, so offer some education to potential CLers to further instill in them that you are a professional.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 22, 2008)

Great advice. 

I started doing that about 6 weeks ago get less calls from it now but when i get a call the customer is looking for someone not just a pickup and a homelite. 

Great Tip.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Oct 22, 2008)

*Door to Door Marketting*

Try walking door to door, this method of generating business is "Primo", you cannot go wrong, because if you dont want to knock then just continue to walk. We have had great results, you wouldn't believe the results, so I will spare you the details. Try it, and remember your a salesperson while you do this so look like one and try to be the most pleasant person who ever knocked at that door. Big smile can go a mile! Its awesome exercise, you will be pleased with the results my friend. Good luck! Pay it forward


----------



## chipperscompany (Oct 28, 2008)

What else would you guys recommend doing to stay busy? I've though about spreading out door hanger flyers


----------



## southsoundtree (Nov 4, 2008)

anyone use newspaper or online newspaper ads?


----------



## rbtree (Nov 4, 2008)

I can do it said:


> I went in for some yellow page adds, one book comes out in July, and two other books in January. I signed up with a premium package with the online yellow pages including the search engine advertising.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Print YP advert is a dinosaur.....at least in those areas where the potential customer is internet savvy......
> ...


----------



## rbtree (Nov 4, 2008)

southsoundtree said:


> anyone use newspaper or online newspaper ads?




I don't, but think that ads in the little local neighborhood papers would be effective.

Lately, I've been hearing a radio ad from an eastside company.....don't know if they work, but do know they have to run for some time, and often....


----------



## tyberius7 (Nov 22, 2008)

Has anybody ever tried tv? I know its exspensive but a lot of small businesses in my area are tyring it.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 22, 2008)

tyberius7 said:


> Has anybody ever tried tv? I know its exspensive but a lot of small businesses in my area are tyring it.



Really expensive. 

Bartlett has been advertising here in the Bay Area, they have a really professional commerical and I am sure it is driving them business....but they have the cash flow to make things like that happen. 

I am not so sure about it...

I think door to door is my next opition


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 23, 2008)

Heck with that !!!!! Go out & get chartered as a bank. Then apply for fed. funding under the TARP program . Average 4 BILLION per bank.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 24, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> Heck with that !!!!! Go out & get chartered as a bank. Then apply for fed. funding under the TARP program . Average 4 BILLION per bank.



Shhh!!!

Don't give away my secret. 

LOL! :chainsawguy:


----------



## bombdude (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm mixed on the door knocking thing. We had a lot of that from the out of town guys after the storm here. Most of the customers that I dealt with here turned the door knockers away.

However, I lost some work to some door knockers that could get on it immediately instead of waiting, so I guess it can be effective.

In the year & a half that I've been in business, I've only gotten 2 jobs as a result of knocking or leaving a card on a door. But I don't do it that much either.

Once you get some work, ask the customer if he would hang a flier at his workplace. Most places have a bulletin board, & it's free. I've picked up a little work that way.

One guy I know just parked in a large parking lot with his signs on his truck & read a book. (it was really slow last winter) Said he picked up some "survival" jobs that way.


----------



## tyberius7 (Nov 25, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Really expensive.
> 
> Bartlett has been advertising here in the Bay Area, they have a really professional commerical and I am sure it is driving them business....but they have the cash flow to make things like that happen.
> 
> ...




My father and I have tried just about everything including news paper, yellow pages, road side signs, and door hangers. I think tv will be the next step, I'm in the process of getting some prices now.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 25, 2008)

tyberius7 said:


> My father and I have tried just about everything including news paper, yellow pages, road side signs, and door hangers. I think tv will be the next step, I'm in the process of getting some prices now.



Understandable. 

All I can say is do your homework. 

If you don't mind sharing how much it will be after you figure it all out I am sure a bunch of us would like to know.

I know Radio is much cheaper but not sure how well that work either. 

Mike


----------



## garydale (Nov 26, 2008)

*Getting your name out there.*

We have tried every type of advertising you can think of to get only 2-4% response.

I firmly believe that you need to get your name out there any way you can, so when people think tree work they think of you.

Join the local organizations, ie: Chamber of commerce, Rotary, Fire department and do press releases to local paper. etc. This takes time and a little money but, you are in it for the long haul.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 26, 2008)

garydale said:


> We have tried every type of advertising you can think of to get only 2-4% response.
> 
> I firmly believe that you need to get your name out there any way you can, so when people think tree work they think of you.
> 
> Join the local organizations, ie: Chamber of commerce, Rotary, Fire department and do press releases to local paper. etc. This takes time and a little money but, you are in it for the long haul.



I think everything here is true but especially the time part. Doing proper, good work, with a good clean up, and a name on the side of the truck. Over a few years your name will reach out. 

I just built a website, hoping that can help out. 

www.mysitemyway.com 

I did it all my self and I am not computer genius, but they had it all layed out perfect. PM me if you are interested in it, I think I can get you a better rate then the 14.95 a month too, because its a referral.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anybody have exp.with bulk mailings,targeted neighborhoods,not entire zip codes? If so could you please post your experience here.what it cost everything included,method of sorting etc. etc.and what % response you had? Thanks


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 7, 2008)

GLOBOTREE said:


> Try walking door to door, this method of generating business is "Primo", you cannot go wrong, because if you dont want to knock then just continue to walk. We have had great results, you wouldn't believe the results, so I will spare you the details. Try it, and remember your a salesperson while you do this so look like one and try to be the most pleasant person who ever knocked at that door. Big smile can go a mile! Its awesome exercise,
> you will be pleased with the results my friend. Good luck! Pay it forward



Door knocking thing is out for me since i advertise heavaly against it.Beware of door knockers.
Might work in some parts of country but not to good in south.Unless storm related.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 8, 2008)

My view of the " STORM " - simply the "World-wide Recession" we are now faced with !


----------



## Deleted member 27831 (Dec 8, 2008)

ozzy42 said:


> Does anybody have exp.with bulk mailings,targeted neighborhoods,not entire zip codes? If so could you please post your experience here.what it cost everything included,method of sorting etc. etc.and what % response you had? Thanks



I'll second that. I do slightly different work then most of you here, I do ecological consulting and native landscaping. There are several neighborhoods around here that have fairly "natural" back yards which (I think) could use my services. I would love to target these folks with a simple, personalized message for their neighborhood.


----------



## ponderosatree (Dec 9, 2008)

Industry said:


> Do you Attend any Social clubs? How about some shirts with your company name/logo on it?



Swag is notoriously ineffective.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 9, 2008)

I just learned yesturday that vistaprint.com does post cards and you can even buy bulk mailing address. 

Just a thought. 

Pass on the good word.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> I just learned yesturday that vistaprint.com does post cards and you can even buy bulk mailing address.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Pass on the good word.



thanks


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 9, 2008)

ozzy42 said:


> thanks



Welcome. 

I was told about it and just wanted to pass it on. 

I am exciter and hope they really work. 

Mike


----------



## ponderosatree (Dec 10, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> I just learned yesturday that vistaprint.com does post cards and you can even buy bulk mailing address.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Pass on the good word.



There's much better pricing available from smaller companies. I used to use PSPrint.com which is based out of West Oakland but saved over $1000 using a smaller company called PrintHarmony.com 

So a little research when getting stuff printed. Some places like PSPrint and Vista Print are convenient but often have higher pricing.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2008)

ponderosatree said:


> There's much better pricing available from smaller companies. I used to use PSPrint.com which is based out of West Oakland but saved over $1000 using a smaller company called PrintHarmony.com
> 
> So a little research when getting stuff printed. Some places like PSPrint and Vista Print are convenient but often have higher pricing.



Thanks for the info. 

I was just looking at Harmony's website. How is there pricing to the bay area. Is all the printing done in London? 

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## ponderosatree (Dec 10, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I was just looking at Harmony's website. How is there pricing to the bay area. Is all the printing done in London?
> 
> ...



http://www.printharmony.com

Print Harmony is based out of Florida. Mailing costs should be the same regardless of where they mail from. Keep in mind that it will take longer to hit mailboxes if it sends from Florida.


----------



## trentausherman (Dec 10, 2008)

where are you located in PA?


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2008)

*Who are you asking?*



trentausherman said:


> where are you located in PA?



Trentausherman..who are you asking?


----------



## trentausherman (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry the member "I can do it" that started this thread


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2008)

trentausherman said:


> sorry the member "I can do it" that started this thread



Not a worry. 

Sorry if I came across a bit rude there...was not trying too, just wanted to make sure the correct indivdual gets the message. 

Mike


----------

